# New pic of Ruby



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby after her first hair cut.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww its hard work being this beautiful.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

i like kendal's reply lol Ruby is such a cutie!!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------

